# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Χρήστος Λιακόπουλος

## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τον *Χρηστο Λιακοπουλο* Σπυρο τον ειχα ''ξετρυπωσει''  :01. Razz:  πριν 2 χρονια κ μαλιστα πηγα κ τον ειδα στο θεατρο που επαιζε με την Αλιφερη ,φυσικα μιλησαμε κ ειπαμε μερικες ΒΒικες κουβεντες απο τα παλια :01. Wink: 




> Πάνω σ’ αυτό να αναφερθώ στους δύο πρώτους juniors της ψηλής κατηγορίας.
> 
> Ο Χρήστος Λιακόπουλος κατέβηκε πρώτη και τελευταία φορά σε αγώνα. Μάταια τον περίμεναν οι θαυμαστές του να κάνει την εμφάνισή του στους seniors τις επόμενες χρονιές. Ο Χρήστος, για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν, έγινε ηθοποιός!


Σπυρο εκτος απο αυτον τον αγωνα που κερδισε τον γενικο των juniors ,κατεβηκε κ την επομενη χρονια κ βγηκε 2ος μετα τον Βαγγελη Λαζαρου στην ψηλη κατηγορια των ανδρων.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανέσυρα 2 ποστς του Χρήστου και του Σπύρου για να δημιουργήσω ένα τόπικ για τον Χρήστο Λιακόπουλο, αθλητής των 80ς και μετέπειτα ηθοποιό, καθώς είχαμε μια σχετική κουέντα πρόσφατα.

Παρακάτω ένα μερος άρθρου _Πως γυμνάζονταν οι παλιοί Βodybuilders_ που τον αναφέρει και ο Γιώργος Καπετανάκης 




> *
> Aπόδοση: Γιώργος Καπετανάκης
> ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΠΕΣΔ - ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ - ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΤΗΣ*
> 
> 
> 
> Ζύγιζα τότε 110 κιλα με 49 πόντους χέρι (το "κόλλημά" μου και εγω) και είχα ένα ραντάκι από τον στρατό XXXL που μου ήταν φαρδύ και μακρύ.
> Μ΄ αυτό έκανα προπόνηση. Ήταν το γούρι μου.
> Μια μέρα χρειάστηκε να το βάλει ο *ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΛΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ* (μεγάλος γόης της εποχής ) γιατί δεν είχε φέρει μαζί του ρούχα και του ήταν τσίτα,σαν παιδικό.
> ...


Και ένα άλλο άρθρο του Καπετανάκη  _Οι μεγαλοι Ελληνες bodybuilders - Ετσι οπως τους γνωρισα.. (Άρθρο Γιώργου Καπετανάκη)_



> Σε καποιον αλλο αγωνα WABBA Μιστερ Ελλας εκεινη την εποχη σαν θεατης σε ενα καταμεστο ξενοδοχειο, ειχα την ατυχια να καθομαι πισω απο εναν θεορατο τυπο και δεν εβλεπα τιποτα.
> Tον παρακαλεσα να κανει λιγο πιο αριστερα, λιγο πιο δεξια ,λιγο πιο κατω, αλλα ματαια. Oσο και αν μετακινουταν ,ο ανθρωπος ηταν τοσο τεραστιος που εβλεπα μονο την πλατη του. Mεχρι το μπουφαν μου εβαλα στο καθισμα να κατσω πανω, μηπως δω λιγο αγωνα αλλα τζιφος. Tιποτα απολυτως. "Ρε φιλε μπροστα μου βρηκες να κατσεις ολοκληρη αιθουσα;" 
> "Γιωργο ελα να αλλαξουμε θεσεις", μου λεει χαμογελαστος.
> Που να γνωρισω τον πιτσιρικα του γυμναστηριου, τον ταλαντουχο* ΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΛΙΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟ*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ο Χρηστος εγινε κολλητος μου για χρονια καναμε μαζι απιστευτες προπονησεις ηταν τοτε 108 κιλα και μολις ειχα απολυθει απο το στρατο.Του εδωσα ενα τεραστιο t shirt του στρατου που μου ηταν σαν φουστα σας πληροφορω οτι δεν του εκανε! Τοσο τεραστιος ηταν ο Λιακοπουλος!
> Αργοτερα ασχοληθηκε με το μοντελινγκ και τωρα ειναι ενας επιτυχημενος ηθοποιος του θεατρου.

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μια φωτογραφία από το 1986, όπου κέρδισε στα Juniors

----------


## Polyneikos

Δύο φωτογραφίες ακόμα, από το Πανελλήνιο της WABBA το 1986, όπου στέφθηκε Γενικός Νικητής στις τρείς κατηγορίες των Juniors

----------

